# Remove deadbolt with no screws.



## serpak9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I am trying to remove an old deadbolt without screws. I have tried to remove the old faceplate and cannot get it off. I've even tried a chisel and hammer. I have loosened the bolt and can turn the out ring of the deadbolt, but still have no success getting it off the door. Any suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture!
If you had of left the trim ring on in most cases there's a small hole, could be round or rectanguler shaped that you just stick a small flat screw driver in and the trim ring just pops off. It will be on the inside part of the dead bolt.


----------



## serpak9 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Remove Old Deadbolt with no screws*

Here are pictures of the front, back and door edge of the deadbolt. As you can see from the scratches - I have tried to "pop" off the face plate - it does not come off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look on the shaft that the trim rings is where you have been chisling. See any threads. I've seen one brand that the ring screwed on.


----------



## serpak9 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Close-Up*

I don't see any threads - I was able to remove a little more of the steel face plate and tried to get a closer picture. I tried to drill through the key hole - but I don't have a strong enough drill and bit.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Double keyed DB? Try two pair of vice-grips/pliers, one on each side of the door and unscrew them.
That should do it.

DM


----------



## serpak9 (Mar 24, 2012)

*No Luck*

The deadbolt turns and turns and turns, but does not unscrew. Not sure what else to try at this point.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The OUTER RINGS turn and turn while holding them both with pliers? 

Impossible.

DM


----------



## serpak9 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Video*

I took a video but I can't seem to upload a video to this site. The outside knob turns just a little bit and then sticks. The other side continues to turn, but nothing happens, like turning a screw with stripped threads.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If it's that messed up and stripped, try a sawzall with a metal blade and slice off one side. It'll fall off.

DM


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have a Dremal tool? Use a cut off wheel to split the trim ring.
It would do less damage to the door then a sawall.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Do you have a Dremal tool? Use a cut off wheel to split the trim ring.
> It would do less damage to the door then a sawall.


Wrong. Exactly the opposite. If done correctly, a saw*Z*all, cutting parallel to the face of the door, will never touch it. Whereas a round cutting wheel on a Drem*E*l tool could easily damage the face of the door.

DM


----------

